# Help getting contacts from Apple to android



## BurningShdw (Aug 2, 2011)

I have finally convinced my mother in law who has been an apple lover for a few years to finally make the switch and she got a gs3 my question is does anyone know how to get contacts and into from icloud to a computer and then to android

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

BurningShdw said:


> I have finally convinced my mother in law who has been an apple lover for a few years to finally make the switch and she got a gs3 my question is does anyone know how to get contacts and into from icloud to a computer and then to android
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


probably export them somehow and then import them into her google account


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

export as csv, then import into Gmail and sync contacts.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> export as csv, then import into Gmail and sync contacts.


^ This!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

The easiest way to do it is to setup an account with a app call backup assistant can DL from iTunes and market on android backup your contact and transfer them from one Fone to the other

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

If this were 2 or 3 years ago, I'd be like...


----------



## jsouthernindiana (Nov 26, 2012)

Just did this couple weeks ago download I-drive from the App Store backup all your contacts to it get I-drive on your Galaxy s3 import all of your contacts to your Galaxy s3 then back up all your contacts to your Google account .done.
Sorry this is choppy. I'm driving and using the microphone
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there a Gmail app for iOS? If so, I would think it would be able to import your contacts right from the iPhone, and they will be there when you set up your Android phone.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Is there a Gmail app for iOS? If so, I would think it would be able to import your contacts right from the iPhone, and they will be there when you set up your Android phone.


Sadly, it can't properly do it.

This process is alot harder than it seems I ended up using a WIndows Utility to transfer to a .csv and than upload it. But getting the .csv can be a pia, atleast I couldn't find a direct/obvious way to grab it from iTunes or iCloud.

Also, side note before iCloud it was easier as I somehow managed to export a .csv from iTunes.

(Tool I used ; ....One of these i guess 1.Shady 2.Pretty Sure I used CopyTrans Contacts)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/29040/how-does-one-export-all-contacts-from-icloud


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I guess this is the one time I'm glad I have a Mac. My contacts from my iPhone days got put into Address Book on my Mac and I simply exported them to Google Contacts.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I guess this is the one time I'm glad I have a Mac. My contacts from my iPhone days got put into Address Book on my Mac and I simply exported them to Google Contacts.


*Shutters


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> *Shutters


Don't hate the player, hate the arrogant egotistical jerks who make the computer.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> *Shutters


Macs are the one thing Apple does right, except price it $500 more than they should


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Macs are the one thing *(if you had to choose one thing, which you don't, so this statement is null)* Apple does right, except price it *$1000* more than they should


Fixed it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Fixed it.


Macs are great...if you don't want to replace the battery in them, LCD panel non-replaceable and want your ram soldered into the motherboard so you can't add more


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Macs are great...if you don't want to replace the battery in them, LCD panel non-replaceable and want your ram soldered into the motherboard so you can't add more


Uhhh what? The RAM in mine and my wife's Mac are not soldered in as I've replaced them before. Not sure about the newest ones as mine is from 2010.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Uhhh what? The RAM in mine and my wife's Mac are not soldered in as I've replaced them before. Not sure about the newest ones as mine is from 2010.


I was referring to ones not as outdated as yours. We had this discussion on Google Talk a while ago


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I was referring to ones not as outdated as yours. We had this discussion on Google Talk a while ago


lol yes that's right! And I hate you!


----------



## UcanSleepWhenUrDead (Nov 28, 2012)

The easiest way is to use SmoothSync for Cloud Contacts from the Play Store. Its about $4, but it works great!


----------

